# groundhog liver



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

I was told the other day that groundhog liver is great cat fish bait. I was wondering if anyone has ever tried it and is it illegal to use?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I have used it alot over the years and it have proven to be a great bait for channels and flatheads both...More channels than flatheads but it will catch flatheads too...I have never heard anything about it being illegal...I learned to use it from my great grand dad...


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Hell, there's alot of around, been seeing them all over on the side of the road, they started playing in traffic & loosing, Get a fresh one thats not baked for too long & Bam solution complete?

At least then ya know & have the satisfaction that they are not all going to waste away, 
Nik


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Heck, go to any farmer and offer to go get a couple. The holes can eat a tractor! You are doing them a favor! 

Tim


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

I have used groundhog liver for many years. It is great for channel cats. It also stays on the hook pretty well. Another great bait is snapping turtle liver.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

I have had good luck on the channel cat with it.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wouldent it work just like chicken liver.?


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm a city boy and just started reading/learning about fishin for cats. Ya got me laughin like hell.......I won't be so fast to drive past road kill any more.....especially when I am heading for the lake!

We learn stuff in life. If we are lucky, we keep learning. Thanks.


----------

